# Nigerian Boerfx x Nubian/Saanen



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

No that's no typo! It's a Nigerian Dwarf/ Boer mix. At least that's what we think he is. His mother was mixed his father was for sure Nigerian dwarf and his mother had some Nigerian dwarf in her...but we don't know much after that! Anyways. We also have a Nubian/Saanen cross for that we want to breed with him. Any opinions? Pros, cons? All answers welcome! 


BNR


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

What are your goals for the breeding? Trying for milk or meat?
Any pictures?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting mix! We have boer/ND cross wether here that we kept for a buck companion. He's a pretty nice little guy. Pictures?????


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

We are looking for milk. And I have a couple pictures






this is the buck and the doe is the cinnamon one:








BNR


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would go for it. She has some conformation issues that it looks like he might correct. You'll have to make sure we get pics of the babies!

Your boer/nd looks a lot like my little guy conformation wise. Good looking guy you got there!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you! And this was a picture of a doe when she was skinny after we had just gotten her. But yeah she does have some conformation issues but she is a first generation Nubian/Saanen mix so she is a little funny looking. But her daughters are 3/4 saanen and 1/4 Nubian and they have better conformation. Which we will breed them will the black one (or Buckwheat as we call him!) anyway thanks for all the help really takes the stress off of us got milk next year!


BNR


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, sometimes those does with not so whippy conformation will throw some great looking kids!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She looks good! Be sure to post pictures of kids. It's all about the buck!  The buck throws more milk genetics and can fix tons of conformation flaws on does.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the help!


BNR


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to say it again , that doe is beautiful ! Her coloring is just stunning , she looks like a deer ! Maybe not the best conformation , but she sure is a beauty ! Please post pictures of her kids when she has them for us !


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

So...Charolette, the doe...has gone into heat. The only problem is she is being stubborn and doesn't let the buck breed her. So any suggestions on how to breed her, we have them in a pen together and we've been trying to put them in a small one but she won't go in there. Right now they are in half an acre and they keep doing this dance where they walk around each other but every time he tries to mount her she butts him off and they keep on doing the dance. Any suggestions on how to get her bred?


BNR


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She may not be in standing heat yet. Try to get her in a small pen where you can supervise, even better if you can get her on a leash. Once in standing heat she'll be still for the male.

If she absolutely will NOT stand after some time, she might have a grudge against that particular buck. Do you have another one to "test" her with? Of that's the case you'll need to hold her tight while the buck mounts, and make sure everything happens.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

We've gotten her in a smaller pen just about an hour ago. I am almost positive she is in standing heat, this is my third time to be apart of breeding, so I don't know too too much. What if I brought in one of our wethers to be a teaser buck for the breeding buck. Will that help the buck breed her and not play the dancing game?


BNR


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel like that would distract the buck more than anything..your best bet would be to put a leash on the doe and straddle her while the buck does his business. Make sure to watch closely so you know he was successful. Try for at least two positive breedings, then give her a break for a while. You can do it again later today, or tomorrow is she's still in a strong heat.

You'll want to do this soon, before the buck gets frustrated and gives up!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok


BNR


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Breeding was a success!!! Will be expecting this bundle of joy in June


BNR


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay! Did they need your assistance? I hope she takes for you, June babies are the best


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

A little assistance to hold her steady for a minute to get use to his advances. I wouldn't blame her either, she hasn't even been exposed to a breeding buck for over a year, so this was all new to her. We had bought her in September and she had already had kids that may so she hadn't been exposed since last December. And this breeding buck is a little persistence to say the least! Lol. But glad it's all over and can't wait to get some of her milk in June! We have a due date in 6 weeks another may and then her in June! Busy busy busy! But 'it's the life of a goat farmer.


BNR


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay , we will be looking for baby pictures in June


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

They are here!!! Born while on a trip to Fort Worth (6 hours away) but nonetheless we had a wonderful surprise when we returned! Born: June 4, 2015 (we had some one come check the night before and nothing and we came home that day.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

They are both doelings as well!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Ooh, they're so pretty!


----------

